# Legends at Orange County Orlando



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 4, 2017)

20 of us recently played the 'Legends' course at Orange County Lakes Orlando, we were on a trip playing three courses over six days with each course due to be played twice, we started off at Celebration, then on to Southern Dunes, both perfectly good courses in a very playable condition.  Our third day saw us arrive at 'Legends', we were met by friendy staff but were immediately a bit miffed when we couldn't pay for anything with cash, a small issue however when compared to setting foot on the course, I am afraid to say that this was without any doubt the worst conditioned course I have ever played in Florida(or indeed anywhere !!).  Uncut scruffy tees were followed by bare, weedy, fairways with considerable areas of recently laid now dead turf, regretabbly these led to 'greens' which were inconsistent, weedy, bumpy and generally horrible.

The course layout was good and I assume it was once in reasonable condition, however just now it really should not be open and frankly I would not play it again if I was offered a free round.  Needless to say there was a unanimous decision from all twenty of us not to subject ourselves to this torture again, we booked a game at the Waldorf Astoria instead, chalk & cheese, this was a wonderful course beautifully presented.

So if you are off to Orlando to play golf this year I would urge you to reconsider if Legends was on your radar, at ANY price this is best avoided.

AAC


----------



## Val (Jun 4, 2017)

Sounds very similar to my experience of it 2 years ago, probably the worst condition course I've played in Orlando


----------



## matt71 (Jun 4, 2017)

That's a shame we played last year (may) and it was superb, guess they have let it go since then 

however when we played mystic dunes that was bobbins and the same sort of state you witnessed with the Holliday inn course today !

tranquilo on the other hand is amazing and maybe if you go back check that course out! Best course in the area without a doubt


----------



## Val (Jun 5, 2017)

matt71 said:



			That's a shame we played last year (may) and it was superb, guess they have let it go since then 

however when we played mystic dunes that was bobbins and the same sort of state you witnessed with the Holliday inn course today !

tranquilo on the other hand is amazing and maybe if you go back check that course out! Best course in the area without a doubt
		
Click to expand...

Tranquillo is a lovely course, definitely worth playing. I wouldnt say it's the best in the area personally but it's definitely one to have on anyone's radar.


----------



## quinn (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got back last week, played highlands reserve, best greens I've played on for a while, only 5 mins from champions gate


----------

